# Spouse visa success stories - Pakistan to UK



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all

Following the recent thread on spouse visa success stories I thought I'd create my own regarding visa success stories from Pakistan to UK (I hope you don't mind pickleeb).

My husband and I will be applying for the spouse visa next month - I am the sponsor and he is the applicant - a Pakistani national.

If I'm not mistaken Pakistan and or India have the highest visa refusal rates in the world, so I am terrified of the prospects for our visa. We have been planning for ages to try and iron out any loose ends and trying to make our application as solid as possible.

I would love to read some success stories so that I can try and get the niggling thought that we will be rejected out of my head. I would also love it if anybody had any insight on the most common reasons why spouse visas especially made in Pakistan are refused. I am really worried about being caught out on something really small, which is not unheard of.

We definitely meet the financial requirement (which I think is one of the main reasons) I know forged documents is another issue in that part of the world but that definitely doesn't apply to us.

Anyway any contributions would be great

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

That is what the timeline thread is for:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

nyclon said:


> That is what the timeline thread is for:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html


Hi Nyclon

Thank you for your reply. I have visited that thread but wasn't able to find too much on Pakistani applicants to the UK. It is 314 pages so I could never go through them all. Do you know if it is possible to search threads for keywords?

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is certainly no need to search every single page as the thread was started about 5 years ago and anything that old obviously isn't going to be relevant due to rule changes over the years. It's only necessary to search through the most current pages which are going to have information relevant to the rules that are in place now.

Yes you can search keywords with the advance search function.


----------



## shana87 (Jul 25, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> Hi all
> 
> Following the recent thread on spouse visa success stories I thought I'd create my own regarding visa success stories from Pakistan to UK (I hope you don't mind pickleeb).
> 
> ...


what you are trying to do is actually gonna get you even more worried and stressed.if you meet all the requirements and have abided by the rules and regulations,you will get the visa.once you hand in your application,dont visit forums and research on it.it will only increase your frustration.as far as the timeline from pakistan is concerend,keep three months in mind.so hand in your application and sit back and relax.  best of luck for your application.

*note: people are rejected because they dont meet the requirements and they still apply or make some really really silly mistakes. or they dont provide enough evidence or paperwork.
*


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

shana87 said:


> what you are trying to do is actually gonna get you even more worried and stressed.if you meet all the requirements and have abided by the rules and regulations,you will get the visa.once you hand in your application,dont visit forums and research on it.it will only increase your frustration.as far as the timeline from pakistan is concerend,keep three months in mind.so hand in your application and sit back and relax.  best of luck for your application.
> 
> *note: people are rejected because they dont meet the requirements and they still apply or make some really really silly mistakes. or they dont provide enough evidence or paperwork.
> *


Thanks Shana87, I really hope we are approved!!!


----------

